# The Super Sled



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

*VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*

http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=

*To download a measured drawing or to see the full photo gallery, click here:*
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx

*Project Description:*

I just completed a two part video series on how I made my new table saw sled. I've named the new sled the "Super Sled".

The Super Sled combines two of my best shop jigs!

I love my original crosscut sled, so when the voters at Eagle Lake asked me to make a video about how to make that sled, I started to think of ways to improve upon the existing design.

I regularly use two different sleds in my shop: 
1. My crosscut sled which I use mainly for crosscutting, and cutting shoulder cuts on tenons. 
2. Wood Magazines Universal Tablesaw Jig which I use exclusively for mitering.

While contemplating ways to improve on the design of my crosscut sled, I started to focus on the concept of combining the two sleds. I spent a lot of time modeling the new Super Sled in Google Sketchup and I feel I have come up with one of the most versatile crosscut / mitering sleds around. When you see the video for the construction of the sled, I think you'll be surprised at how easy it is to build for yourself!

*Features:*

Crosscutting
The Super Sled has all the benefits of my original crosscut sled, including a t-track for adjustable stop blocks. The new sled uses a flip stop, so you can keep the stop in the same place, but flip it up out of the way to make other cuts in between.

With generous capacity to the left and right of the saw blade, the Super Sled can handle just about any crosscut. The main fence is extended out farther on the left side of the blade allowing you to use the flip stop for long cuts.


Mitering

I really love mitering with Wood Magazines Universal Tablesaw jig which is why I wanted to incorporate all the features of this jig into the Super Sled. The Universal Tablesaw jig needs to be switched from one side of the blade to the other when doing complementary miters. With an identical setup on both sides of the blade, you can easily miter on either side of the blade.

The fence used for mitering has a t-track for mounting a stop block or hold downs and can be positioned any where from 0 to about 70 degrees.


Versatility

I designed the Super Sled with versatility in mind. The four slots in the main board of the fence function the same as t-tracks, and allow for the inclusion of stop blocks, the miter fence, and other add-on jigs like a tenon or box joint jig.

The main board for the super sled is 1/2 inch plywood. I went with 1/2 inch plywood so I wouldn't loose very much blade height capacity. The four slots in the main board are 3/8 inch wide from the top, and have a 3/4 inch wide shallow recess in the bottom and will accomodate a standard 5/16 inch t-bolt.


*Pictures:*


Smiley dude:


Setup for crosscutting


Setup for Mitering


Angling tenon jig:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


Thanks. I need to build one of these ;~)


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


John, I just wanted to say I really like your work and your videos. I especially like that you get right down to business in the videos. They are full of helpful tips and are nicely produced. It seems some of the video'ers like to talk for 9 minutes then make a cut the last minute. I've even seen some that are just all talk. I appreciate that you stay focused and try to show as much actual work as possible. Keep up the good work!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


John -

Another outstanding presentation from Eagle Lake Woodworking! I alway enjoy your attention to detail. I especially like your tips and workflow in the shop. After watching both videos I believe my shop will be seeing another crosscut sled in the future! I'm a huge fan. Thanks for sharing!

David


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys! I appreciate you checking out the video and commenting here.

I wanted to show an easy method for two of the things that most people seem to question when building a crosscut sled:
1.) How to get the runners on there and operating smoothly.
2.) How to square the fence to the blade.

There will be a another video in this series about how to build the accessories and use the sled.

David Roberts - I know what you mean about showing the woodworking action. I try to focus on showing as much closeup woodworking action as possible.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


Great blog John. Very professional explanation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


John, I have watched your video a couple of times. The only question I have is how to best square up the back fence if you don't have a planer and joiner?


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


TopamaxSurvivor - without a jointer and planer, I would probably make a torsion box fence. Are you familiar with constructing torsion boxes? Essentially, it's a grid that skinned on both sides with sheet material (plywood, hardboard, or mdf).

The option would be a lamination of two pieces of 3/4 plywood. If you have some decent plywood that's flat, this would provide a suitable fence because plywood has a consistant thickness.

Do either of these sound good to you?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


Thanks John, I'm not familiar with a torsion box fence. Going with the plywood option sounds easy enough.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


John, another question, if you don't mind. What are the runners made of and where do you find those plastic strips? BTW, Fantastic website you have ;-)


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


TopamaxSurvivor -

I'm glad you like my site…thanks.

I've been meaning to put a parts source for this project at my site that will show where to get the things I had to buy.

The runners are UHMV plastic and are available from PeachTree and other places:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/uhmw_list.htm

The 48 inch strip is what I used and cut it into 26 and 22 inch runners.

John


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


The best home made sled I've seen. I need to build me one after I get a new tablesaw….....LOL


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


*I use sleds to make almost EVERY cross cut I make on the tablesaw. Congratulations on a well designed sled!

By the way, I noticed you used a ShopSmith in the drillpress mode. I've had a SS for about 27 years. It was my first serious woodworking tool. In my opinion (you know what they say about opinions!) the SS is hard to beat as a drillpress. I don't have another drillpress and I don't intend to. The SS has good quill length for deep holes and great speed control in a stepless range.

Thanks for the first video. Looking forward to the second.*
d


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


Thanks Jerry!

Thanks donbee.
RE: Shopsmith - you nailed it, it's a great drill press. In fact, I took mine off it's stand and made a small-footprint dedicated stand so that I have it in drill press mode all the time. The Shopsmith I have is a 1951 10ER that belonged to my grandfather. I cherish that machine for it's sentimental value and I'll keep it forever. It still runs almost like new with the original motor and bearings, although I bet I am about due to change the quill bearings.

*The second video is actually accessible from that same viewer up above*, it's just sort of cut off. Check out the upper right hand side of the player, you can see part of the thumbnail for part 2.

Thanks for watching and commenting here, I appreciate it
John


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


Nice video! I use a crosscut sled all the time on my table saw.


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


Really nice, I like the sled idea. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


John,
This is a great sled. I made one that is almost identical. Thanks so much for the plans and video! The only thing I may modify next time I build one is to run a small chamfer across the bottom of the fence before I attach it to help prevent a buildup of sawdust while using the sled.
Thanks again!
Buzz


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


Hey Buzz - glad to hear that you made yourself a nice super sled!
I totally agree with you on the chamfer on the inside of the fence. I remembered the chamfer when I was building the sled, but didn't do it because I couldn't use my framing square to square up the fence. I should have found some way to do it, because I do blow a lot of dust off the fence regularly.
John


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


Terrific sled and accessories with a super video explaining how to build it…and all shared FREE! Much appreciation for your generosity and expertise.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


this has been the best sled I built for my saw and I didn't even make all the bells and whistles just two flip stops. THANKS! John N.


----------



## WadeP (Mar 10, 2008)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


John,
Could you provide the name of the supplier of the flip stop?
Thanks


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *VIDEO - Mitering and Crosscut Sled*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFO0OWaKr37N_b2VSkncyEwNLCbeGhYzyws=
> 
> ...


Hey Wade, I got that flip stop from Peachtree Woodworking:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/ttrackproducts.htm#1104


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

*Shop Built Tenon Jig*

I finished the latest accessory for the Super Sled - *the Tenon Jig*. 
It's pretty darn easy to build. Given the cost of commercial tenon jigs, you could easily make this one with the scrap plywood you have laying around.

*The Tenon Jig's features include*: 
- micro adjustment feature
- built in scale
- unique leveling system

For PDF *measured drawing* of the Super Sled and the Tenon Jig, go to the project page and click on the "Browse This Projects Files" link towards the top:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Shop Built Tenon Jig*
> 
> I finished the latest accessory for the Super Sled - *the Tenon Jig*.
> It's pretty darn easy to build. Given the cost of commercial tenon jigs, you could easily make this one with the scrap plywood you have laying around.
> ...


Great idea John. I like this one much better than the delta jig that I have.


----------



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Shop Built Tenon Jig*
> 
> I finished the latest accessory for the Super Sled - *the Tenon Jig*.
> It's pretty darn easy to build. Given the cost of commercial tenon jigs, you could easily make this one with the scrap plywood you have laying around.
> ...


Do you have any dimensioned plans for this jig that might be available? Just curious. I have had a need for this type of jig for some time but have never ventured there as to date.

Dave
http://www.oldaveswoodshop.com


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Shop Built Tenon Jig*
> 
> I finished the latest accessory for the Super Sled - *the Tenon Jig*.
> It's pretty darn easy to build. Given the cost of commercial tenon jigs, you could easily make this one with the scrap plywood you have laying around.
> ...


Thank you Julian and Dave!

Dave, there's a PDF measured drawing of the Super Sled and the Tenon Jig available for download at my site. Or if you like Sketchup, there's a Sketchup file for download as well.

Go to the project page and click on the "Browse This Projects Files" link towards the top:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Shop Built Tenon Jig*
> 
> I finished the latest accessory for the Super Sled - *the Tenon Jig*.
> It's pretty darn easy to build. Given the cost of commercial tenon jigs, you could easily make this one with the scrap plywood you have laying around.
> ...


John A nice looking addition to the super sled.


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Shop Built Tenon Jig*
> 
> I finished the latest accessory for the Super Sled - *the Tenon Jig*.
> It's pretty darn easy to build. Given the cost of commercial tenon jigs, you could easily make this one with the scrap plywood you have laying around.
> ...


John, as always another super post. It is very generous of you to make these available to the public.
Thanks.


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Shop Built Tenon Jig*
> 
> I finished the latest accessory for the Super Sled - *the Tenon Jig*.
> It's pretty darn easy to build. Given the cost of commercial tenon jigs, you could easily make this one with the scrap plywood you have laying around.
> ...


Thank you Karson and Rich!
I've got one more video in this series - I'm going to show how to make and use the mitering fence. I have a neat trick up my sleeve for setting the angles. I look forward sharing it with all of you.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Shop Built Tenon Jig*
> 
> I finished the latest accessory for the Super Sled - *the Tenon Jig*.
> It's pretty darn easy to build. Given the cost of commercial tenon jigs, you could easily make this one with the scrap plywood you have laying around.
> ...


For some reason your site won't load??


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Shop Built Tenon Jig*
> 
> I finished the latest accessory for the Super Sled - *the Tenon Jig*.
> It's pretty darn easy to build. Given the cost of commercial tenon jigs, you could easily make this one with the scrap plywood you have laying around.
> ...


Great information ! Thank you for sharing : )


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

*Mitering Fence*

I just completed the latest video in the Super Sled series - the Miter Fence. Cut accurate and reproducible miters with this shop made miter fence designed for use with the Super Sled. Using a stop block for repeatable cuts allows you to get the exact same size pieces each and every time you miter. This versatile setup can cut a wide range of angles safely and accurately on the table saw. The Miter Fence video for the Super Sled series shows the construction of the fence and two different kind of stop blocks. The setup process for mitering with the fence is also shown.





'

You can also watch the video and download measured drawings at Eagle Lake Woodworking:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx

Some pictures of the new mitering fence:


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Mitering Fence*
> 
> I just completed the latest video in the Super Sled series - the Miter Fence. Cut accurate and reproducible miters with this shop made miter fence designed for use with the Super Sled. Using a stop block for repeatable cuts allows you to get the exact same size pieces each and every time you miter. This versatile setup can cut a wide range of angles safely and accurately on the table saw. The Miter Fence video for the Super Sled series shows the construction of the fence and two different kind of stop blocks. The setup process for mitering with the fence is also shown.
> 
> ...


John, this is a nice video and that is a nice sled. I will favorite this as I have a new saw on order and was going to make one of these once it is ready to go. This looks like a really nice addition to improve your table saw's performance.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Mitering Fence*
> 
> I just completed the latest video in the Super Sled series - the Miter Fence. Cut accurate and reproducible miters with this shop made miter fence designed for use with the Super Sled. Using a stop block for repeatable cuts allows you to get the exact same size pieces each and every time you miter. This versatile setup can cut a wide range of angles safely and accurately on the table saw. The Miter Fence video for the Super Sled series shows the construction of the fence and two different kind of stop blocks. The setup process for mitering with the fence is also shown.
> 
> ...


John A great addition to the sled. A great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Mitering Fence*
> 
> I just completed the latest video in the Super Sled series - the Miter Fence. Cut accurate and reproducible miters with this shop made miter fence designed for use with the Super Sled. Using a stop block for repeatable cuts allows you to get the exact same size pieces each and every time you miter. This versatile setup can cut a wide range of angles safely and accurately on the table saw. The Miter Fence video for the Super Sled series shows the construction of the fence and two different kind of stop blocks. The setup process for mitering with the fence is also shown.
> 
> ...


Thank you Scott and Karson.

Scott - I based the mitering system on WOOD Magazine's universal Tablesaw Jig, which I have been using for years. To have that same capability in my crosscut sled is really a winning combination for me.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Mitering Fence*
> 
> I just completed the latest video in the Super Sled series - the Miter Fence. Cut accurate and reproducible miters with this shop made miter fence designed for use with the Super Sled. Using a stop block for repeatable cuts allows you to get the exact same size pieces each and every time you miter. This versatile setup can cut a wide range of angles safely and accurately on the table saw. The Miter Fence video for the Super Sled series shows the construction of the fence and two different kind of stop blocks. The setup process for mitering with the fence is also shown.
> 
> ...


john great fence i have the sled almost done so i thought. will make the fence now 
thanks


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Mitering Fence*
> 
> I just completed the latest video in the Super Sled series - the Miter Fence. Cut accurate and reproducible miters with this shop made miter fence designed for use with the Super Sled. Using a stop block for repeatable cuts allows you to get the exact same size pieces each and every time you miter. This versatile setup can cut a wide range of angles safely and accurately on the table saw. The Miter Fence video for the Super Sled series shows the construction of the fence and two different kind of stop blocks. The setup process for mitering with the fence is also shown.
> 
> ...


Hey Eddy, I'm glad to hear you're building one. I think you'll like the mitering capability - I think it's pretty versatile and very accurate. Please post a project / blog entry here with some pictures when you finish yours - I'd like to see how it turns out.


----------



## marksalot2005 (May 31, 2009)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Mitering Fence*
> 
> I just completed the latest video in the Super Sled series - the Miter Fence. Cut accurate and reproducible miters with this shop made miter fence designed for use with the Super Sled. Using a stop block for repeatable cuts allows you to get the exact same size pieces each and every time you miter. This versatile setup can cut a wide range of angles safely and accurately on the table saw. The Miter Fence video for the Super Sled series shows the construction of the fence and two different kind of stop blocks. The setup process for mitering with the fence is also shown.
> 
> ...


Thank you John so very much for showing me your sled. I did build one very similar to yours. Few minor changes on my design. But it does work so well. Made mine from redoak with base being red oak ply. I had been thinking about building one for a long time. I saw your design and it clicked perfect design. So easy to use and very accurate. I added a blade cover across the top. Mostly to satisfy my wife. She always worries about injuries from power tools. To me that funny cause I own a machine shop. And been working in machine shops since I was 16. Wood working has been a hobby I have loved since the age of 14. I am addicted to this website and want to say EagleLakewoodworking.com is a great site as well. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## lumer (Nov 1, 2011)

EagleLakeWoodworking said:


> *Mitering Fence*
> 
> I just completed the latest video in the Super Sled series - the Miter Fence. Cut accurate and reproducible miters with this shop made miter fence designed for use with the Super Sled. Using a stop block for repeatable cuts allows you to get the exact same size pieces each and every time you miter. This versatile setup can cut a wide range of angles safely and accurately on the table saw. The Miter Fence video for the Super Sled series shows the construction of the fence and two different kind of stop blocks. The setup process for mitering with the fence is also shown.
> 
> ...


thanks for the information, the one i was refering to was made of all wood and the pieces that set the angels had slots in them for the final adjustements, if i remember the underside of the sled had t nuts and had boltes going through the top of the angle guides into the t nuts on the underside of the sled 
maby this will help
thanks again ,lum


----------

